# Louisiana Redfish



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm headed down toward Venice for my first time the first weekend of December... I'm going to be fishing with a buddy and his buddy who fish the area regularly, but had a few questions for y'all: What kind of water should I be expecting to run in / pole in (i.e. depths, mud, etc), also, what flies work best for that area? Are the reds keyed on crabs or shrimps... will the standard sliders, merkins and gurgles suffice or do y'all have any recommendations so my fly box is ready to rip some lips when I get down there. Thanks for you advice and time!

Marshall


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Water depths will range from 5' to 1' depending on weather fronts and WIND. Wind will be your biggest problem. The typical winter north winds will blow the water out of the marsh. Running in main channels will be ok. Super soft mud is the lay of the land. 

When it comes to flys, I have my personal favorites. Crabs, Crabs, Crabs, Crabs, Crabs and Crabs. 










You should have the time of your life with the bulls.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Fly's shouldnt be that much of an issue.  Finding clearenough water to see them down there is usually the hardest.   If your buddy fishes alot then he can probably find some.   I always check the subsets before I go to try and see where the muddy water is headed.
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=na

Today looks amazing compared to a few days ago. Its amazing what cold water and a north wind does down there.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

If you get in calm water...gurglers, big and gaudy.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

They are rarely picky but I have seen lots of straight up refusals when someone gets on my boat and insists white is gonna be the color of choice.  Tan, orange, purple, black are all I throw. Pattern doesn't matter as long as it has good action. My flies typically have a bunch of arctic fox or marabou. Tie some super heavy flies too since you may end up fishing 4-5' and will need to get it in their grill in a hurry. 
Good luck. I've only been a few times this year but every trip has been pretty great.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been tying up a few sliders, what kinds of top waters do y'all toss other than gurglers?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I've been tying up a few sliders, what kinds of top waters do y'all toss other than gurglers?


Round and cone shaped poppers will work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

239flies.com, blueberry gangster crab, landed a 28 pounder a few weeks ago, and lost one 1.5x bigger the day before

Heavy lead eye black and purple clousers, tarpon toads and large chartreuse and white clousers were extremly effective.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I just came back from there a couple weeks ago, and I have to tell ya, I threw black/purple flies exclusively! Water was chalky, dirty, and the lighter color flies just were not visible. Patterns aren't essential, but action is. Bunny strips, hackles, some movement is essential. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank y'all for the help!  We fished Friday, Sat, and Sunday AM, had overcast and windy conditions on Sunday, and decent conditions the other days.  We ended up boating around 20 fish, and learned a lot... it sure is different than what I'm used to.  Fish ate toads, baitfish patterns, weighted 'ducers, and various crab patterns.  All fish were between 10 and 18 lbs, but missed getting the line tight on a few BIG studs...


----------



## blyons1206 (Feb 7, 2013)

Where did y'all go out of? We just got back from Delacroix and can't wait to go back!


----------



## Cummins (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like a great trip! This is on my list of new adventures is to start trying for reds on the fly rod.


----------

